# heeey I am Georgia ;-)



## Georg14 (Oct 21, 2012)

hi I a Georgia and I live in Western Australia, I am 14 years old and I am getting 3 mice with 2 weeks thanks for the great website 

oh and by the way how to you add photos??? i would love to find out what genetics my mice have if you could help that would be great... thanks ;-) ( I think i am getting a male and 2 females)

georgia ;-)


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome to FMB Georgia  DYK, we have the same names and we are the same age  What were you thinking on calling your mice - I have two at the moment called Bubbles, the other called Squeak. I may be getting another one soon called Trixie, how awesome would it be if they had the same names and we had the same birthday??! Private Message Me


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Georgia.
Welcome


----------



## Georg14 (Oct 21, 2012)

hey, oh that is sooooo funny. are u breeding urs? my birthday is on the 25/02/1998.
haha how do u pm?? and how do u add photos??

georgia


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Georg14 said:


> hey, oh that is sooooo funny. are u breeding urs? my birthday is on the 25/02/1998.
> haha how do u pm?? and how do u add photos??
> 
> georgia


Firstly, welcome!
I'm a little older than you guys - 4 and a bit years actually. I'm born in December 

As for PM'ing someone, the easiest way I know :
Just below someones post is "profile", "PM" and "Email". Just click the PM button below the post of the person you wish to message. Does that make sense?
As for pictures, I upload them to photobucket and copy and paste the IMG code into the post where you want the picture


----------



## Georg14 (Oct 21, 2012)

and how do u get on their profile?? whats the best way to breed mice and what are the best protein foods i should probably talk this in the food section or does it matter??

georgia


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

welcome georgia, by the sounds of it your going to be a very caring and responsible mouse breeder, keep asking questions and read alot of the forum posts and you have learnt huge amount about mice in no time!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  .... lol im now feeling very old


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------

